# Still no $300 CHEESE



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Got my weekly benefit, but no $300. 

But it looks like my state still hasn't received the money from Uncle Sam:

https://www.theadvertiser.com/story...-unemployment-check-who-qualifies/5607282002/


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

We got it here in Arizona I heard on the news that only 13 states accepted it so far and 1 state refused it. don’t know which ones


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I found some $300 cheese. But I bet he'd take 250.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> I found some $300 cheese. But I bet he'd take 250.
> 
> View attachment 500364


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

From what I read, the new $300 weekly payments would not be given to rideshare drivers. You essentially have to be a payroll employee to get the government supplemental funds.

There were also issues with recipients who received less than $100 per week not getting the extra $300. It's a state-by-state situation, and most states in the country aren't even being given the funds for this.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

12345678 said:


> We got it here in Arizona I heard on the news that only 13 states accepted it so far and 1 state refused it. don't know which ones


i think it was s. dakota. they said they recovered 80% of the lost jobs already. i'm guessing my state which signed on pretty quick, will release funds this sunday with the new weekly.



rkozy said:


> From what I read, the new $300 weekly payments would not be given to rideshare drivers. You essentially have to be a payroll employee to get the government supplemental funds.
> 
> There were also issues with recipients who received less than $100 per week not getting the extra $300. It's a state-by-state situation, and most states in the country aren't even being given the funds for this.


can you site your source about gig workers not receiving it? i have a read a few articles about it and haven't seen this.


----------



## notouber (Jan 12, 2016)

Not true. People (including rideshare drivers) who were eligible under PUA will receive this new supplement via raiding FEMA funds. Here in AZ, I received an additional $267 on Tuesday and $534 today for retroactive pay covering the first two weeks. It is a state-by-state situation that your Governor has to apply for and some states have been dragging their feet. The kooky Governor from SD was quoted as saying that she will not apply for these funds.



rkozy said:


> From what I read, the new $300 weekly payments would not be given to rideshare drivers. You essentially have to be a payroll employee to get the government supplemental funds.
> 
> There were also issues with recipients who received less than $100 per week not getting the extra $300. It's a state-by-state situation, and most states in the country aren't even being given the funds for this.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

got a p said:


> i think it was s. dakota. they said they recovered 80% of the lost jobs already. i'm guessing my state which signed on pretty quick, will release funds this sunday with the new weekly.
> 
> 
> can you site your source about gig workers not receiving it? i have a read a few articles about it and haven't seen this.


If you are gig worker already on PUA and receive at least $100 you will receive the money. Note: This depends on wether your state can get it's crap together before congress passes some type of bill to replace the EO. Even if we do get the extra $300 it won't last more than a five or 6 weeks. Uber and Lyft are shutting operations here in CA tonight. The state is on fire and another 2 million people are losing their income. The good news just keeps rolling in!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

oh snap that's right! so sorry to hear that about cali but that ab5 was hated by everyone, was not the right approach. i heard freelance writers are now banned if they are cali residents due to companies being afraid of being fined thousands of $$$.

uber should have just negotiated with drivers, they brought this on themselves.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> Got my weekly benefit, but no $300.
> 
> But it looks like my state still hasn't received the money from Uncle Sam:
> 
> https://www.theadvertiser.com/story...-unemployment-check-who-qualifies/5607282002/


Your state has to apply & be approved first 
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/18/7-s...r-extra-300-weekly-unemployment-benefits.htmlThe federal government has approved funding for 11 states - Arizona, Colorado, Idaho, Iowa, Louisiana, Maryland, Missouri, Montana, New Mexico, Oklahoma and Utah - to offer the $300 supplement to jobless benefits, according to the Federal Emergency Management Agency, which is overseeing the assistance.

This just in
https://www.nbc12.com/2020/08/20/virginia-add-federal-funds-unemployment/


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

got a p said:


> oh snap that's right! so sorry to hear that about cali but that ab5 was hated by everyone, was not the right approach. i heard freelance writers are now banned if they are cali residents due to companies being afraid of being fined thousands of $$$.
> 
> uber should have just negotiated with drivers, they brought this on themselves.


I have several friends who were fired this year because of AB5. Writers who live in California are having a hard time getting work now.


----------



## anonymouswon (Feb 10, 2017)

List of states so far, that are either approved or applying via Forbes. Most are opting to just pay the $300.00.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robert...employment-benefit-a-state-by-state-analysis/
















Add Texas now too.
https://abc13.com/texas-unemploymen...lost-wage-assistance-executive-order/6379933/


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

rkozy said:


> From what I read, the new $300 weekly payments would not be given to rideshare drivers. You essentially have to be a payroll employee to get the government supplemental funds.


WHAT!?! LOL
There you go. Just say ANYTHING.
And you have the nerve to call other people morons?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> WHAT!?! LOL
> There you go. Just say ANYTHING.
> And you have the nerve to call other people morons?


Go easy on him, you two have a lot in common


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Go easy on him, you two have a lot in common


Except I tell the truth.
You may not believe though, and that's ok.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

rkozy said:


> From what I read, the new $300 weekly payments would not be given to rideshare drivers. You essentially have to be a payroll employee to get the government supplemental funds.
> 
> There were also issues with recipients who received less than $100 per week not getting the extra $300. It's a state-by-state situation, and most states in the country aren't even being given the funds for this.


 Here in Arizona, we were the 1st state to get the 300.00. PUA still is able to receive funds.
This past Tuesday I got my 240 + 300 - taxes. Today I got (2 weeks retroactive) 600 - taxes. 
According to CNN, we all may be getting the extra 300 for 3-5 weeks more unless Congress can get their heads out of their asses, and
work something out.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 500629


The bad news: The local censors got to your post.

The good news: They were kind enough to not delete it completely.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The bad news: The local censors got to your post.
> 
> The good news: They were kind enough to not delete it completely.


I wonder how many warning points he received :roflmao:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I wonder how many warning points he received :roflmao:


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 500798


So are all of those mistimed countdown clocks you used to paste around here... &#128580; :roflmao:


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I wonder how many warning points he received :roflmao:


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Except I tell the truth.
> You may not believe though, and that's ok.


I tell the truth too. Doesn't stop people from getting butthurt. lol



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The bad news: The local censors got to your post.
> 
> The good news: They were kind enough to not delete it completely.


As if the swear word was the most triggering part about it here.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

We all went from too much cheese to nearly no cheese. The economy will buckle from it soon.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

There is a graphic at this website showing the status of all 50 states, as of 12noon on Friday 8/21/2020.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/21/that-extra-300-weekly-unemployment-benefits-where-states-stand.html


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

GA joined in and applied on the 21st, just the $300. I'm happy enough just for that. Most states should approve of PUA recipients being included though I heard Alaska won't. And SD is just insane.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> GA joined in and applied on the 21st, just the $300. I'm happy enough just for that. Most states should approve of PUA recipients being included though I heard Alaska won't. And SD is just insane.


Georgia opted in? Do you have a link for that I'm not seeing it anywhere.

And is the $300 weekly retroactive?


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Carblar said:


> Georgia opted in? Do you have a link for that I'm not seeing it anywhere.
> 
> And is the $300 weekly retroactive?


https://www.unemploymentpua.com/articles/lwatracker.html

It says that GA has applied. What I've read about most other states is that its retroactive, and other GA people I've talked to seem to think it'll go back to Aug 1st.

I can't believe Alabama's ahead of us on this, lol.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Calif will now have the extra cheese, but ONLY for those who were getting at least $100 a week. That blew me out of the extra cheese; good thing I don't really need it, but it was nice while it was rolling in.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

It's only going to last a few weeks anyway. Be happy you don't need it because congress is going to wait until half of 
California is homeless or empty before passing any stimulus.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The more states that opt-in, the less time the funds will last. It's a specific pot of money made available through FEMA.

Supposed to be a couple of hurricanes coming to the USA this week too. If they create a lot of damage, the government may need to cut off allowing additional states to apply. 

The best "fix" would be for Nancy Pelosi to listen to her Congressmen. They begged her to add $600 weekly unemployment $$$ (retroactive to August 1st) to the $25 Billion Post Office bill that was passed yesterday, but she wouldn't do it. Wouldn't add the $1,200 stimulus check to the bill either. Her priorities are screwed up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> to the $25 Billion Post Office bill that was passed yesterday


...and that bill has no chance, even if McTurtle 'took' the bill to his floor the dear leader President wouldn't sign it.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Great news!

Now that evictions in Louisiana are back, the price of rentals will be coming down soon!

You're welcome.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-or...ind-belongings-pile-up-on-streets-11598271201
_"Hundreds of renters in New Orleans have received eviction notices this summer due to unpaid rent-and local advocates and officials expect the worst has yet to come, right as hurricane season gets under way.

That is because Louisiana's ban on evictions during the coronavirus pandemic expired in June and the grace period for a separate federal eviction moratorium expires Aug. 24."








_


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Great news!
> 
> Now that evictions in Louisiana are back, the price of rentals will be coming down soon!
> 
> ...


I thought I had posted this in a different thread. 

It would appear that one of the units of this double has burglar bars while the other one doesn't. I guess that one with the bars goes for higher rent.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Updated list of applying and approved states for the $300 weekly PUA.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/cor...-the-300-unemployment-benefits-194240970.html


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

No big deal..if you don’t eat 3 meals a day, you will be healthier. 3 meal concept is just shoved down your throat by promotional campaigns... 
How did people survive 300 years ago??? They all ate 3 times a day? :laugh:
Ramadan- seems like everyone survives Ramadan without any difficulties.
Less money= healthier people.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Our mafia-friendly governor (J.B. Pritzker) finally got around to requesting the $300 @ week for the 605,000 unemployed/underemployed citizens of Illinois.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Our mafia-friendly governor (J.B. Pritzker) finally got around to requesting the $300 @ week for the 605,000 unemployed/underemployed citizens of Illinois.


He was probably dragging his feet on this so he can make people feel the pinch and then push his "fair" tax agenda further.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Tennessee got their $300 today... Exactly 3 weeks worth, and that's a wrap.

Mississippi is saying it will be another 3-4 weeks and then will also only be for 3 weeks...

Congress needs to get off it's ass and get something done.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> Tennessee got their $300 today... Exactly 3 weeks worth, and that's a wrap.
> 
> Mississippi is saying it will be another 3-4 weeks and then will also only be for 3 weeks...
> 
> Congress needs to get off it's ass and get something done.


Nancy Pelosi refuses to consider the stand-alone bill that contains enhanced unemployment benefits ($600 @ week).

If there is not $25 Billion for the Post Office (even though the USPS says it has $10 Billion to take it to next Summer), Nancy Pelosi won't talk.

The White House tried again yesterday, with no luck: https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/27/cor...osi-meadows-phone-call-makes-no-progress.html


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> Nancy Pelosi refuses to consider the stand-alone bill that contains enhanced unemployment benefits ($600 @ week).


that is truly annoying. Congress really sucks at doing complex bills. Why not a stand alone that is NOT complex. A long journey starts with the first step. sheesh. Tattoo that on every rep and senator face.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Tennessee got their $300 today... Exactly 3 weeks worth, and that's a wrap.
> 
> Mississippi is saying it will be another 3-4 weeks and then will also only be for 3 weeks...
> 
> Congress needs to get off it's ass and get something done.


Yes, I just got it from the state next door to MS, and instead of 4 x $300, I only got 3 x $300.


----------

